# Bow vs. Crossbow



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 14, 2010)

Not trying to ruffle any feathers here, but does anyone else think that bows and crossbows should be in different categories??

To me, a crossbow is just a 40yd rifle. I understand the fact that there are legit reasons for shooting one, but it seems to me like two different ball games.

And I am not downing crossbow hunters by no means,  so don't get em all in a bunch.

Anyone else agree?


----------



## mattech (Sep 14, 2010)

I took my fist deer years ago with a crossbow and enjoyed hunting with it. I shoot compound bows now. I also have nothing against it but its a different weapon so yes it should be a different catagory.


----------



## GusGus (Sep 14, 2010)

What do you mean different categories?


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 14, 2010)

Well here we go again. Every year!


----------



## gunslinger07 (Sep 14, 2010)

This should be fun


----------



## PWalls (Sep 14, 2010)

Yep. It'll be fun.

What do you mean "category"?


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, I'll start it....Legalizing crossbows, scopes on muzzleloaders, kids carrying centerfire rifles on primitive weapons hunts.......I think we need heat-seeking explosive broadheads, too

And hey, who needs seasons


----------



## one hogman (Sep 14, 2010)

FireHunter174 said:


> Well, I'll start it....Legalizing crossbows, scopes on muzzleloaders, kids carrying centerfire rifles on primitive weapons hunts.......I think we need heat-seeking explosive broadheads, too
> 
> And hey, who needs seasons



Hey where can you get those heat seekers?? that sounds like fun!!!!!


----------



## robertyb (Sep 14, 2010)

A crossbow is to a compound bow what a compound bow is to a recurve bow. How many of you guys that think they should be in a "different class" shoot a compound bow but still want to be able to hunt bow season with the stick and string guys?

All bows are limited to short range shooting. What does it matter if you shoot a deer within 40 yards with a crossbow instead of a compound or trad bow? The deer is dead either way. 

This is like the people that say "good deer with a bow but would not shoot him with a gun".  The deer is dead EITHER way.


----------



## gunslinger07 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm still waiting on them to legalize the minigun, now that'll be Huntin!  And If they legalize spot lights for deer, then its a PARTY!


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 14, 2010)

I prefer a Barrett 50 BMG semi-auto with Swarovsky optics.....for small game of course


----------



## GusGus (Sep 14, 2010)

Well I guess we should have a trad bow season, a compound bow season, and a crossbow season. Then we can have a flintlock season, a modern muzzleloader season, a scoped muzzleloader season, an iron sight rifle season, and a scoped rifle season. We can all just hunt for a week or so that way nobody gets an unfair advantage. You dont have to have anything special to buy a crossbow, you can hunt with one just like the next guy.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 14, 2010)

You people are too funny. Let me try to break it down a little for the ........ones that are missing the point. This discussion is based on skill not seasons!!!


----------



## whitworth (Sep 14, 2010)

*Georgia needs all the hunters*

it can get, so don't expect any drastic rule changes.


----------



## gcaskew (Sep 14, 2010)

*Skill*

I am old enough and been hunting with a bow since 1795 and I am here to tell you this is the same logic and outcry that traditional bowhunters used vs compounds. 
It's too easy all you have to do is pull it back and hold it till you get a good shot.

To me it boils down to a few simple things. How far away can you use the X to shoot a deer.

A crossbow, longbow, recurve, compound all max out at about 60 yards.

A muzzleloader used to be inside 100 yards but now are near to 200 yards.

All others are 150 to 200.

So I look at it as 3 seasons and they are determined on the ability to shoot a deer at a distance. If i could shoot a deer with a bow at 300 yards then we are talking apples to apples.

Let me repeat, I started with a Bear kodiak recurve and fiberglass arrows shooting bear razor heads. All I hunt with is a bow and arrow, I do not own, shoot or belittle riffle shooters. I CHOOSE to hunt with a bow and limit my shots to 40 yards. If that is about the limit to what you hunt with, then by all means join me in PRIMATIVE hunting.


----------



## ylhatch (Sep 14, 2010)

i say do it like south carolina,one season hunt with what you want to


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 14, 2010)

toolmkr20 said:


> Junk posts like this is exactly what is wrong with internet forums nowadays. If you think crossbows should be in a different season why don't you go cut you a limb and knap you a point instead of you using your bow with your training wheels. I shoot a compound but I do not come on internet forums whining about people that shoot crossbows during archery season. Come on guys worry about yourself and not everyone else.



Very well put, thank you for a thought-out and well worded reply.  Too many folks whining and worried about what other are doing.


----------



## hound dog (Sep 14, 2010)

Hunt with what you want as long it is legal. But I hunt with a compound and the wife hunts with a crossbow. I shot one deer with her crossbow and it was not as fun as it is with a compound to me. It was like shooting a gun I'll wait till gun season to shoot a gun. My 2cents


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Sep 14, 2010)

groundhawg said:


> Very well put, thank you for a thought-out and well worded reply.  Too many folks whining and worried about what other are doing.



X2 As hunters we spend to much time attacking one another, If ya dont like it dont hunt with it.


----------



## GusGus (Sep 14, 2010)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> You people are too funny. Let me try to break it down a little for the ........ones that are missing the point. This discussion is based on skill not seasons!!!



I apologize for my post then, I'm used to all the anti crossbow posts on AT and I took this one as one. I believe crossbows are easier to aim and shoot, but the stealth element still applys to them as well. They are generally louder on the shot and IMO they are more cumbersome than a vertical bow.


----------



## mattech (Sep 14, 2010)

When I stated that is a different weapon it should be a different class, I was referring to any kinda scoring or ranking system. I dont think they should NOT be allowed. They open the doors for alot of people to get into the woods in several places and time. All I was stating is if you kill a 180 inch deer and you get it officially scored and put into the books (whichever they may be) then it should state what weapon was used, just like how it says gun and bow. I also think they should rank what type of bows. I shoot a compound like alot of people here and my hat is off to anyone who can kill a deer or any other animal with a longbow or recurve, or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Sep 14, 2010)

I own both a crossbow and a compound, as for the ease of shooting or aim & shoot issues there isn't much difference in the 2, don't get hung up on the crosshairs or red dot scopes it jsut isn't that much different. There are some differences in being able to be stealthy and pulling back a compound, but the major problems are still the same getting the deer close enough and JUDGING DISTANCE. I am much more impressed with a guy who can shoot with out the aid of range finders or pre pacing yardage from his stand.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 14, 2010)

Recurves are best left to the "pros"
Crossbows are for those who health does not allow them to pull a bow and still want to enjoy archery hunting.
Compounds are the happy medium.
A real challenge and better chance of a good clean kill . Again recurves are the expert level.
That's how I catergorize 
Good question Wacker!


----------



## fourwinds (Sep 14, 2010)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> People like you are exactly the reason that make these internet forums horrible. I simply asked a legitemate question and you fire off on some absurd tantrum. I simply asked if anyone agreed with me on a topic. The end I refuse to have a battle of whits with an unarmed person.
> 
> Now....with that out of the way......by different catgory I mean not in the same ballpark. In the sense that I am referring to, I  think compound and tradtional are the same. Again, in this sense. With a bow,  traditional or compound, you have to wait on the perfect opportunity to draw, anchor, decide, remember, concentrate, control, align, and sure there are a few more steps I left out, before you take your shot. With a crossbow you put the crosshairs where you want and pull the trigger. Much much easier in my book.
> 
> ...



What is the difference between a pin and a crosshair? Both are pretty effective sights. I don't really care one way or another, so don't get ruffled, but if a crossbow and a compound bow are in different "categories"... then a compound bow and a trad bow are definitely in different "categories". That said... I say if it is legal... kill with it.


----------



## BigBrett (Sep 14, 2010)

i see it like this...i learned it from several family members. if you hunt with a crossbow-fine, if you hunt with a compound bow-fine, if you hunt with a rifle-fine, if you walk in the woods for the pure love of the wild-fine. a bad day in the woods is better than work, worry and wonder. 

that being said, yes i agree the crossbow is a different subspecies of archery equipment. but putting it in a different catagory==i dunno. thats like telling a guy he can drive drunk because has blurred vision all the time anyway.


----------



## gunslinger07 (Sep 14, 2010)

I've missed more deer with a crossbow than with a compound, it came down to range judging.  First time I used a crossbow, I put that doe in my crosshairs and let er rip.  I missed.  Why do I use a crossbow currently you ask?  I find them easier to maintain and much cheaper, I'm a college student so money is tight. I used a compound for a while and really enjoyed it.  When I get out of school I plan on using one again.  In comparison, I still enjoy the hunt no matter what I'm using.  Both are equally exciting to hunt with.  When I take a deer, using a compound or crossbow, I find it equally thrilling and I have a grin a mile wide no matter what.  Should they be in separate categories?  Well, I'm not even sure what your definition is of a separate category.  Talking about skill, I can shoot both so where does that put me, and why does it even matter? If we are in a competition and I have a crossbow and you have a compound then they should be in different categories.  I hunt with a crossbow by choice and enjoy it just as much as any other compound bow user out there.  I didn't realize that deer hunting was now based on how skilled you are with more traditional equipment or how others marvel at the prestige of taking a deer with a compound bow.  If thats the case I'll stick to using a sharp rock.  Like I said, I just enjoy the hunt.


----------



## scout8140 (Sep 14, 2010)

gcaskew said:


> I am old enough and been hunting with a bow since 1795 and I am here to tell you this is the same logic and outcry that traditional bowhunters used vs compounds.
> It's too easy all you have to do is pull it back and hold it till you get a good shot.
> 
> To me it boils down to a few simple things. How far away can you use the X to shoot a deer.
> ...



Man you are old...i'm impressed you're still out there hunting...good for you sir

Anyways back to the main post ....no i don't think they should be i separate categories.


----------



## Realtree Ga (Sep 14, 2010)

I personally think they should make a seperate category for compound bow users.  I mean let's face it.  All you have to do with them now is just pull them back with their 90% let off and wait for the deer to get in the right position.  They are also so quiet now that you can re-nock and shoot multiple arrows at these unsuspecting deer.  Crossbows are one shot and done, much harder to pull back, louder, and difficult to manuver in the stand.  Get those compound bows out of the crossbow category.


----------



## Roberson (Sep 14, 2010)

Realtree Ga said:


> I personally think they should make a seperate category for compound bow users.  I mean let's face it.  All you have to do with them now is just pull them back with their 90% let off and wait for the deer to get in the right position.  They are also so quiet now that you can re-nock and shoot multiple arrows at these unsuspecting deer.  Crossbows are one shot and done, much harder to pull back, louder, and difficult to manuver in the stand.  Get those compound bows out of the crossbow category.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 14, 2010)

toolmkr20 said:


> You sir are a troll. The whole purpose of you starting this thread like so many others was to stir the pot and you got the exact reaction you expected. Now you get upset when someone calls you out on it. Battle of whits ha, by the way this is how you spell legitimate, traditional, category and I do believe cross hairs should be two words. Try using spell check before you post.



Sorry Mr. English professor, but my blac-beery aint got no spell cheker on it. It harde trinig to type on a blac-beery and lok fer dear twenti foots up in a ta ta ta treeee.


You must be a Psychology professor also, seeing that you know what I was thinking when I started this thread.


I think some of you need to read the whole post before jumping to the bottom and bashing someone. I plainly stated from the beginning that I was not downing anyone for shooting a crossbow. I don't care if you get in woods with a slingshot that is not the point here. Nor either is the fact of any diffrent seasons. By different category, I was referring to the skill level, not subcategory of archery definition, or season. I don't see where I was whinning or bashing or anything to that nature....geezzzz


----------



## tgw925 (Sep 14, 2010)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> I  think compound and tradtional are the same. Again, in this sense. With a bow,  traditional or compound, you have to wait on the perfect opportunity to draw, anchor, decide, remember, concentrate, control, align, and sure there are a few more steps I left out, before you take your shot.
> 
> .



I completely disagree with this and agree with the gentlemen who said a compound and traditional should be in a different category. I have alot of respect to the people out there shooting a traditional bow, and also wish I could master it myself but just cant make myself put my compound down. There are people out there now days killing deer with a compound up to 100 yards, there is no way that could be done with a traditional bow. A crossbow has its disadvantages also, after 30yards it looses its velocity and energy after due to a lighter arrow than a compound bow. The only advantage a crossbow has over a compound bow is that it holds the bow in the drawn position for the shooter, which with the let off on compound bows now days make that as simple as could be. While shooting a crossbow is generally easier to master than shooting a vertical bow, it cannot be argued that it is just plain easy. The crossbow hunter must have the same woodsmanship ability and nearly all of the same shooting skills as the vertical bowhunter.


----------



## Nicholas_Thompson (Sep 14, 2010)

I think that yes, a crossbow is a good bit different than a compound bow. both however do require the deer (or whatever you are shooting at) to be at the same close range. and with both that you must know how to judge distance. 

Also though I understand where everyone is coming from but maybe give disabled crossbow hunters and compound hunters the first week then allow everyone else to use crossbows if they would like. but, that would be a hard law to enforce.

So for now i think just leave it like it is. But good thread Wack&Stackn08


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 14, 2010)

tgw925 said:


> I completely disagree with this and agree with the gentlemen who said a compound and traditional should be in a different category. I have alot of respect to the people out there shooting a traditional bow, and also wish I could master it myself but just cant make myself put my compound down. There are people out there now days killing deer with a compound up to 100 yards, there is no way that could be done with a traditional bow. A crossbow has its disadvantages also, after 30yards it looses its velocity and energy after due to a lighter arrow than a compound bow. The only advantage a crossbow has over a compound bow is that it holds the bow in the drawn position for the shooter, which with the let off on compound bows now days make that as simple as could be. While shooting a crossbow is generally easier to master than shooting a vertical bow, it cannot be argued that it is just plain easy. The crossbow hunter must have the same woodsmanship ability and nearly all of the same shooting skills as the vertical bowhun to tha.




I totally disagree with you on this topic , however, I would like to thank you for being able to disagree with someone, and not get all crazy about it......


----------



## tgw925 (Sep 14, 2010)

Lol yea I will disagree with someone in a heart beat, im not goin to go cry about it though. Just curious, can you back up your disagreement to the previous post? If so, may I ask what you dont agree on?


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 14, 2010)

Well first off I have been bow hunting nearly 20 years now and I have never heard of anyone killing a deer at 100 yards with a bow. I am not saying it can't be done with a little luck, but its something you don't of on a daily basis. I think that anyone who would even attempt this shot on a live animal is insane.

I also think what ever can be done with a compound, one that is equally skilled with a traditional bow is just as capable of making the same shot. I have seen a guy shoot an asprin out of the air with a recurve. I have never seen it done with a compound.

I have already stated the differences in the crossbow. Majority of the time with a crossbow, you have a prop of some sort, the bow is already drawn, and all you have to do is aim and shoot, just like a rifle.

To me there is quite a bit of difference.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 14, 2010)

I use all 3 at the same time.( is sametime 1 or 2 wodrs) I carry all 3 with me! Can't shoot none of them very good,but I try!
Compound,long bow& cross!  I don't have a favorite. When muzzel comes in I carry 2 with the bows, a inline and a ol hammer with a cap! When rifle comes in I gotta make 2 trips to the stand! I thinking about a wagon! Some people call me krazy k

Yea they are different, but from the same family! the bows that is! Its a little easier with a cross . Compounds are nice ! Long bows if you know what to do shoot fast at short ranges!
W & S You are alright in by book! Hope ya put some good numbers on the board! TTYL K


----------



## booger branch benelli (Sep 14, 2010)

kmckinnie said:


> I use all 3 at the same time.( is sametime 1 or 2 wodrs) I carry all 3 with me! Can't shoot none of them very good,but I try!
> Compound,long bow& cross!  I don't have a favorite. When muzzel comes in I carry 2 with the bows, a inline and a ol hammer with a cap! When rifle comes in I gotta make 2 trips to the stand! I thinking about a wagon! Some people call me krazy k
> 
> Yea they are different, but from the same family! the bows that is! Its a little easier with a cross . Compounds are nice ! Long bows if you know what to do shoot fast at short ranges!
> W & S You are alright in by book! Hope ya put some good numbers on the board! TTYL K







high maintenance...


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 14, 2010)

I shoot a crossbow.  I think the season for any type of bow shoould be the same.  However if you kill a record book deer i dont have a problem with an astrick being placed next to it saying a xbow was used. But the same can be said about compound vs. traditional.  But the deers dead no matter what.  Its still hunting...HAVE FUN! thats ll that matters


----------



## edsel b (Sep 15, 2010)

hay men i lost my arm 23 years ago hunting. i,v shoot both of them with one arm and a crossbow does not shoot as good as a bow. i,v used all kinds of crossbows and haven,t found one that groups like a bow. the only thing with a crossbow is that you don,t half too draw but a bow you can shoot quicker then a crossbow i mean  if you mess you can get another shoot with a bow easier then a crossbow. hard too cock a crossbow. so just be happy that you can hunt and that you are able youse what you want. thinks brent


----------



## Booner Killa (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm not bashing anyone here. I say shoot whatever the heck you want to with whatever you want to. Call me and I'll come help you track it and drag it and take the pics for you out as long as it's legal.However, I think W&S is correct and some folks are really taking this the wrong way. A compound requires much more movement than a crossbow to get the shot off. Some of you fellas have some really mis-guided info about today's bows as well.....If they shot themselves or were that easy pull back, my wall would have a few more mounts on it!!!! I think there are a lot more similarities than differences but it's tough to argue with any validity that a crossbow is the same as shooting a compound bow. Again, shoot what you want.....I'm on the way!!!!!


----------



## pnome (Sep 15, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Well here we go again. Every year!






Ahh, the yearly crossbow thread....  

I love you Woodys!  You never dissapoint!


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 15, 2010)

On a serious note...I get what you meant by the category issue.  Just down the road here last year we had two bears killed in the same week during bow season.  First, a goliath 572 lb. bear was killed with a crossbow from ? yards.  Within a couple days(actually on the same road) a monster 566 lb. bear was killed with a recurve at 9 yards on the ground.  Yes, I do think they should at least make a special note if not have a seperate record kills.  There is a good bit of difference between crossbow and recurve.


----------



## one hogman (Sep 15, 2010)

FireHunter174 said:


> On a serious note...I get what you meant by the category issue.  Just down the road here last year we had two bears killed in the same week during bow season.  First, a goliath 572 lb. bear was killed with a crossbow from ? yards.  Within a couple days(actually on the same road) a monster 566 lb. bear was killed with a recurve at 9 yards on the ground.  Yes, I do think they should at least make a special note if not have a seperate record kills.  There is a good bit of difference between crossbow and recurve.



Yep the arrow is shorter on the crossbow for sure,, lol, I bet the hunter that shot that big bear at 9 yds might have stained his pants if the bear had run the wrong way!!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 15, 2010)

kmckinnie said:


> I use all 3 at the same time.( is sametime 1 or 2 wodrs) I carry all 3 with me! Can't shoot none of them very good,but I try!
> Compound,long bow& cross!  I don't have a favorite. When muzzel comes in I carry 2 with the bows, a inline and a ol hammer with a cap! When rifle comes in I gotta make 2 trips to the stand! I thinking about a wagon! Some people call me krazy k
> 
> Yea they are different, but from the same family! the bows that is! Its a little easier with a cross . Compounds are nice ! Long bows if you know what to do shoot fast at short ranges!
> W & S You are alright in by book! Hope ya put some good numbers on the board! TTYL K





 Atleast I know I got atleast one friend around.


----------



## hoppie (Sep 15, 2010)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> You people are too funny. Let me try to break it down a little for the ........ones that are missing the point. This discussion is based on skill not seasons!!!



I understand. Not asking for different seasons or splitting things up just asking is it the same accomplisment. Instead of aim and pull trigger it is a bunch of steps that have be taken with extra elements. Completely agree.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 15, 2010)

You what really gets ne about this thread??





I ask a simple question and plainly stated from the beginning that I wasn't bashing anyone.


Then I get attacked by people telling me that "I shouldn't worry bout what other folks are doing" and that my thread was "Junk" and not to "bash" other people.....blah blah blah

For those of you who WRONGLY accused me of tending to other peoples business......it seems to me that is "the pot calling the kettle black". I think that you should take heed to your own advice.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 15, 2010)

hoppie said:


> I understand. Not asking for different seasons or splitting things up just asking is it the same accomplisment. Instead of aim and pull trigger it is a bunch of steps that have be taken with extra elements. Completely agree.



Hey Hey....we have someone else that sees the point at hand.  Thank-you sir for your input.


----------



## brriner (Sep 15, 2010)

For the sake of saying it....the crossbow is a much older weapon than the compound bow.  Club, longbow, crossbow, recurve, compound I think. 

Cut my left thumb almost completely off in June.  I'll not be able to hold for a compound or traditional shot (possibly ever again) so I'm glad to have my crossbow.

It doesn't matter to me how you classify it.  I hunt for the pleasure of it and the opportunity to be closer to the One who created everything I see while in the woods.

Enjoy yourselves!  I plan to do so.


----------



## hoppie (Sep 15, 2010)

tgw925 said:


> I completely disagree with this and agree with the gentlemen who said a compound and traditional should be in a different category. I have alot of respect to the people out there shooting a traditional bow, and also wish I could master it myself but just cant make myself put my compound down. There are people out there now days killing deer with a compound up to 100 yards, there is no way that could be done with a traditional bow. A crossbow has its disadvantages also, after 30yards it looses its velocity and energy after due to a lighter arrow than a compound bow. The only advantage a crossbow has over a compound bow is that it holds the bow in the drawn position for the shooter, which with the let off on compound bows now days make that as simple as could be. While shooting a crossbow is generally easier to master than shooting a vertical bow, it cannot be argued that it is just plain easy. The crossbow hunter must have the same woodsmanship ability and nearly all of the same shooting skills as the vertical bowhunter.



Watch "And Justice for All" I think it is called he shoots an elk at 100 yards with a traditional. He had already hit it once and made sure everybody knew that is why he shot at that distance. Hit it right behind the shoulder. Should be noted the guy is a freak though. Shoots ducks, rabbits, everything with traditional.


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 15, 2010)

Well its a little different than a 40 yard rifle. They still jump the string, there are no shoulder shots you have to adjust for yardage. And also there is still no room for error. A crappy shot results in no deer.  Well I love mine because I prefer to hunt from the ground and I am alot more mobile by using a crossbow. Hunting public land and building ground blinds just gives someone else a place to hunt or atleast an idea where the deer are so they can put their stand up right in front of your blind. Just had that happen to me last week end in cobb county. Not going to build any more blinds on public land. I hope soon I can get a compound but for now I love what I shoot. It puts meat on the table.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 15, 2010)

When they are all banned, It'll just be sharp stick season!


----------



## BowtechRedneck (Sep 15, 2010)

toolmkr20 said:


> Junk posts like this is exactly what is wrong with internet forums nowadays. If you think crossbows should be in a different season why don't you go cut you a limb and knap you a point instead of you using your bow with your training wheels. I shoot a compound but I do not come on internet forums whining about people that shoot crossbows during archery season. Come on guys worry about yourself and not everyone else.


 I don't think he was referring to hunting with the compound bow and crossbow to be used in diffrent seasion's.I do believe he was just referring it as a diffrent class such as here on the forum if you search for bowhunting it should just be all about bowhunting not crossbow hunting.Such as the same way traditionial bow hunters may feel the same way about compound bowhunting.I agree with him they all are very diffrent and should be classes here on gon separately in diffrent categories for example.I have shot at a deer not scaring them at all only to come back with the true heat sinker to seal there fate.Take a crossbow and  miss on purpose as many times untill the deer runs off.Not going to happen cause you have to move alot to reload a crossbow with your feet causing noise and movement giving away the hunter's location resulting in a pretty white tail waving you bye bye.Diffrent equipment and setup same as for traditional bows.Only things same are maybe broadheads and string silencers other than that its crossbow scopes to compound peep sites to traditional with no sites.But its the experience and joy that we all get out of helping new members here that are new to this wounderful sport or just wanting to try it out. all advice and pointers we give to make there hunt more confident when the shakes hit them.Hunting deer is all the same tactics its just alittle diffrent with what your hunting with there should be no hate here I like a dodge truck you maybe like a chevy thats just our prospective.Then you have other people who cant help what they have to hunt with do to unfortunate reasons due to injury's ect.


----------



## Realtree Ga (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree that there is really no reason for everyone to get so fired up about this.  I guess my question is this.  Do you want crossbows to have a different category on this site because you don't want to read or see what people are killing with a crossbow?  I'm not sure I understand the reasoning for having a different category on here.  There has to be a reason for feeling so passionately about this.  Is there different "categories" for muzzleloaders?  They too are different from a rifle.  Does any of it really matter?  No one is going to argue that crossbows are the same as a compound.  Even different caliber rifles are "different" I suppose.  We need to be careful or we are going to end up with 100 different categories.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok here goes...and I know some of you will say I am whinning...but its how I feel 

Lets just say that there was this thing called the "Bowhunting Contest"(not to be confused with challenge)And some guys gets a prize or even wins the contest with a crossbow. The name of the thing was not "Archery Contest"...see my point???

I do honestly believe that they are different just like I explained earlier.

There is nothing I can do about it and if disagreeing is whininng, then I guess I am whining.

I was just interested to see if any one else thought they were "different"  thats all!!!


I love to see anyone be sucessful in the woods with whatever the weapon of choice is. Some may not even have a choice. Its not that at all. I clearly stated that I wasn't bashing anyone for using a crossbow.

And by "category" I didn't mean a category literlly. I just meant "not the same thing"


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 15, 2010)

I guess in your contest! ( not the challenge) The rule would have to say long or compounds only! The challenge is what ga. law says! Not that we are talking about that one.

How can u call a yearling a doe! Don't they mean yearling doe! OPPS off topic! Well I didn't say anything about the ssspotted ones did i ( that wouldn't be nice)

Sooner or later when I shoot at one with my compound It going to react to the sound and jump into the arrow! LOL k


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 16, 2010)

kmckinnie said:


> i guess in your contest! ( not the challenge) the rule would have to say long or compounds only! The challenge is what ga. Law says! Not that we are talking about that one.
> 
> How can u call a yearling a doe! Don't they mean yearling doe! Opps off topic! Well i didn't say anything about the ssspotted ones did i ( that wouldn't be nice)
> 
> sooner or later when i shoot at one with my compound it going to react to the sound and jump into the arrow! Lol k





yep


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone (Sep 16, 2010)

Just 1 ? If someone can not shoot a bow only a Xbow then you are gonna keep them out of the contest because of a disability! I know you never said that but here is my point. My son can only shoot a Xbow hunting is his only sport, why limit him with debate over equip. They all use a string to propel a stick.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 16, 2010)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> Just 1 ? If someone can not shoot a bow only a Xbow then you are gonna keep them out of the contest because of a disability! I know you never said that but here is my point. My son can only shoot a Xbow hunting is his only sport, why limit him with debate over equip. They all use a string to propel a stick.



He should have joined, There is no debate in the challenge! Its Ga. regs. I don't like to many rules myselfI got into the challenge just to meet fellow hunters! Sure wasn't to kill deer! I can't hit a big deer with a little arrow if I tried!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 16, 2010)

Uncle Dawg Bone said:


> Just 1 ? If someone can not shoot a bow only a Xbow then you are gonna keep them out of the contest because of a disability! I know you never said that but here is my point. My son can only shoot a Xbow hunting is his only sport, why limit him with debate over equip. They all use a string to propel a stick.



No Sir Ree Bob Tail!!! As I have said before, I understand that there are people that have no choice. Also as I have said before, If a sling shot would get someone in the woods, then more power to them. I AM NOT BASHING OR DOWNING anyone for their weapon of choice!!!!!!!!:

I also admire you and your son to have the strenghth to go on hunting. Tell him that I said "GOOD LUCK. And I will that he has a successful year!! 
I am now seriously considering deleteing this thread because some people have no clue of the "point" at hand!!


----------



## gunslinger07 (Sep 16, 2010)

> Ok here goes...and I know some of you will say I am whinning...but its how I feel
> 
> Lets just say that there was this thing called the "Bowhunting Contest"(not to be confused with challenge)And some guys gets a prize or even wins the contest with a crossbow. The name of the thing was not "Archery Contest"...see my point???
> 
> ...



I understand now, thanks for clarifying.  My opinion as a crossbow hunter is that in a Contest a compound bow should not go up against a crossbow, since we are not talking about the "Challenge".  Its sort of unfair for both participants as both have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## nosfedgta (Sep 16, 2010)

My opinion is that if you think hunting with a crossbow is so easy, then I think you should go do it. Its heavy, cumbersom to sit in a stand with, same yardage limits, louder , and you have one shot.

Now is a compound easy?? no its not. You have to draw the bow, still judge distance, and are limited to how far you can shoot. 

Todays sights for bows are just as good as a scope for a crossbow!

This is just my opinion and yes I have shot with compund bows and now I shoot a crossbow.


----------



## fourwinds (Sep 17, 2010)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Lets just say that there was this thing called the "Bowhunting Contest"(not to be confused with challenge)And some guys gets a prize or even wins the contest with a crossbow. The name of the thing was not "Archery Contest"...see my point???



What if the guy won the contest with a longbow instead of a crossbow? Does your point still apply? I think you would want to just call your hypothetical contest a "compound bowhunting contest".


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 18, 2010)

nosfedgta said:


> My opinion is that if you think hunting with a crossbow is so easy, then I think you should go do it. Its heavy, cumbersom to sit in a stand with, same yardage limits, louder , and you have one shot.
> 
> Now is a compound easy?? no its not. You have to draw the bow, still judge distance, and are limited to how far you can shoot.
> 
> ...





Most every crossbow hunter I know hunts out of stands with shooting rails and camo material wrapped around them. Try that with any type of vertical bow.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 18, 2010)

fourwinds said:


> What if the guy won the contest with a longbow instead of a crossbow? Does your point still apply? I think you would want to just call your hypothetical contest a "compound bowhunting contest".



No sir. A vertical bow of any kind would be acceptable. 

So I guess it would be a vertical bow contest.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Sep 18, 2010)

I use a crossbow. I have hunted with a compound for a few years but never really cared for it. I love to hunt with my crossbow. I don't think they are all the same. But It is just as easy to shoot one with these new bows as it is with a crossbow. Now go get a hickory stick and weave a string and build a bow and chip your on arrow head and kill one like the Indians did and that's true primitive hunting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 18, 2010)

Each one is a legal weapon for huntin`. What difference does it make to another person, what you hunt with?


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Each one is a legal weapon for huntin`. What difference does it make to another person, what you hunt with?



Would you want to be in a contest with your smoke-pole vs. a scoped 300 win. mag??


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

As long as I went into said contest knowin` what I was up against, yes, if I dealt in such foolishness. But, tell me, why does a crossbow hunter bring out some of the worst in a compound bowhunter? 

Have any of you compound shooters ever noticed that traditional archers don`t downrate you, because of the equipment you use? Nobody seems to have a halfway decent answer to that. I`ll ask you point blank...

Why do compound bowhunters harbor such bad will toward crossbow hunters?


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 19, 2010)

Well I don't harbor any bad feeling towards any crossbow hunter, traditional hunter, muzzleloader,  or even a rifle hunter. I have taken part in all of these except the traditional. I told my buddies last year that I was going to get into that this year, but hadn't had the extra money.


I have stated several times through this thread that I am not downing, or bashing anyone for their weapon of choice. I asked a simple question. I think that crossbows and compounds are different, and I was just wandering who all agreed with me. Thats it. I never knew that so many people would take this thread the wrong way. I can not find one sentence in here that makes me think that I have any "ill" feeling towards any sportsman.

I think that traditional,cross, and compounds are three different "classes" if you will. Just like tradional ML, In-line ML, and Center and Rimfire rifles are different.

If I have offended anyone on here, I apologize. That was never my attention at all. I thought I clearly, and repetitively stated that through this thread.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Well I don't harbor any bad feeling towards any crossbow hunter, traditional hunter, muzzleloader,  or even a rifle hunter. I have taken part in all of these except the traditional. I told my buddies last year that I was going to get into that this year, but hadn't had the extra money.
> 
> 
> I have stated several times through this thread that I am not downing, or bashing anyone for their weapon of choice. I asked a simple question. I think that crossbows and compounds are different, and I was just wandering who all agreed with me. Thats it. I never knew that so many people would take this thread the wrong way. I can not find one sentence in here that makes me think that I have any "ill" feeling towards any sportsman.
> ...





Although I quoted you, I didn`t mean to single you out with my questions. That was for everybody. It was not my intention to put you on the spot.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Would you want to be in a contest with your smoke-pole vs. a scoped 300 win. mag??



So...I'm competing with other hunters?  I'm having a hard enough time beating the critters.  If I have to compete with other hunters, I'm hosed


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Although I quoted you, I didn`t mean to single you out with my questions. That was for everybody. It was not my intention to put you on the spot.



I didn't feel like you were. I was just trying to let everyone where I am coming from.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 19, 2010)

Man howdy!!!!!!!!!! I'm in the contest on the challenge! I've never had this hard a time killing one! I should of killed four as of right now! I know a cross would of been kills,but I like the personal challenge of my compound! To each his own! I know where I made my mistakes! and I'm correcting them! Wish I didn't have to learn the hard way! Now the little 8 had better watch out! The big one got a edumacation!  W & S   good luck to ya!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 19, 2010)

kmckinnie said:


> Man howdy!!!!!!!!!! I'm in the contest on the challenge! I've never had this hard a time killing one! I should of killed four as of right now! I know a cross would of been kills,but I like the personal challenge of my compound! To each his own! I know where I made my mistakes! and I'm correcting them! Wish I didn't have to learn the hard way! Now the little 8 had better watch out! The big one got a edumacation!  W & S   good luck to ya!



 Hey I have a real light loc-on that we use for a camera stand. If you want....I can show you how I do it.


----------



## Kenny K (Sep 20, 2010)

Might as well tell my story..

I switched from a compound to a crossbow. I killed several deer with a compound over a period of 10 or so years, but also lost several, including a nice 8pt that left me wondering why I even got into bowhunting in the first place. What happened to me was that hunting with a compound got discouraging to ME personally. I would tune my bow, practice for months before the season started, re-tune and be all ready for that ONE shot, and it seemed like more times than not, I would make a mistake or the shot just wouldn't materialize, and I went home disgusted. I would put in alot of effort (in my eyes..lots of hunters practice year round) for what seemed like no reward. When Georgia legalized crossbows, I decided to turn over a new leaf so to speak and buy one. In the 4 or 5 years since I've had it, I've killed 3 deer, with none lost. I'm not afforded the luxury of being able to hunt every day or even  3 or 4 days a week, so my time spent on stand is very valuable to me. Its not that I want to take a deer every time out, but hey..thats the goal if you really get down to it. Everyone wants success and I know that varies from hunter to hunter. My definition of success might not be the same as someone elses' and I'm ok with that. 

Maybe I just wasn't dedicated enough to be a "true" bowhunter. I enjoyed the opportunity to get out in the woods early and have a longer season and hunt deer that were not pressured. I felt like I put forth enough effort by practicing and sweating during June, July and August, and as long as I wasn't shooting at a live animal, I could shoot very accurately. So far this season I have been hunting twice.. opening morning and Sunday evening of opening weekend. I bet there are guys on here that have been almost EVERY day since bowseason opened, morning and evening...if NOT every day, and have had plenty of opportunities to take a deer. I'll be the first to admit using a crossbow IS easier than using a compound, but to a hunter who was frustrated and at his wits end and about to give up bowhunting all together it has given me a renewed enthusiasm about bow season. I know I have NO guarantee that I won't make a poor shot with my crossbow, but I feel it has given me alot more confidence that things won't go wrong.

Sorry...I got a little long and forgot to input on the main question.  I wouldn't care at all if crossbow kills were put into a different class or designation for a record book or county by county top 10 or whatever. But to have a seperate season would be breaking things down too much. Like someone else said we'd have tradional archery, compound, crossbow, flint/caplock, modern muzzleloader, muzzloaders with scopes, and centerfire rifle. And don't forget shotguns with slugs or buckshot. I personally just think we should all get along and enjoy DEER SEASON!


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 21, 2010)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Most every crossbow hunter I know hunts out of stands with shooting rails and camo material wrapped around them. Try that with any type of vertical bow.



Not me!


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 21, 2010)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> No sir. A vertical bow of any kind would be acceptable.
> 
> So I guess it would be a vertical bow contest.



I will turn my crossbow sideways like a gangsta! Then I am cool to enter right!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 21, 2010)

hikingthehills said:


> I will turn my crossbow sideways like a gangsta! Then I am cool to enter right!



 aint sure homey I will have to git at da judges and hit you back


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 21, 2010)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Hey I have a real light loc-on that we use for a camera stand. If you want....I can show you how I do it.



I don't want to video them! I think I know what u mean that was 1 of the mistakes at one of the locations! I needed to be higherat that spot! One of the others I shot to soon! I had a bigger hole up the trail!! The other one smelled something and was at alert mode! 45 yards and jumped the string!The one last sat had luck on her side! She was feeding on peas and pivioted out if the way feeding as i shot! It was to late I done sent the arrow!
We need to hunt together oneday I'm a great skinner


----------



## MathewsHunter1 (Sep 21, 2010)

In most states crossbows were and in some still are in the same categories as rifles because of the ability of it to hold an arrow at full draw. Some states even did not allow you to use devices on compounds that had the ability to hold an arrow at full-draw either (draw-loc). I believe this thinking was that a crossbow gave the shooter/user an advantage over bow shooters because little movement is required to take aim and fire at a deer with a crossbow vs. a bow not any distance advantage.

Not to ruffle any feathers myself, but I believe in this "partially" myself. I do believe that a hunter that is not physically capible of drawing a bow should be allowed to use a crossbow. Some may say this gets into the same area where someone mentioned using a scope on a MZ or not. There was no advantage just a few short years ago when the range of an MZ was limited to 100-150 yds. Now since they can exceed 200 then a scope would be an advantage. 

Personally, I hope seasons will never be 100% co-mingled because I would hate to wear hunter orange all the time!!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Sep 21, 2010)

Question to the crossbow hunters......

In a general conversation if someone asked you if you were a bowhunter, what would be your answer? 

Would it be a simple "Yes" or would you say "I shoot a crossbow"?


----------



## Kenny K (Sep 21, 2010)

I still consider myself a BOWhunter, and thats what I tell anyone if they ask. After all they are still called crossBOWS, not crossGUNS. Georgia hunting regulations/laws assign them as archery equipment, plain and simple. They still propel an arrow with a string. Really,,the only advantages I have experienced is less practice and no dependence on your form like shooting a compound or longbow..and less movement when the time comes to make the shot. You still have to get the deer close (or close to the deer) and the effective distance is the same or less than a compound according to the experts. You still have to have a clear and unobstucted shooting lane...they WON'T blow through trees or brush. There was a good section in last months'_Georgia Sportsman_  magazine on crossbows and the advantages, disadvantages, and myths. The biggest disadvantage I have encountered is the noise when shot. Its like using a muzzleloader..one shot..because after the noise any hopes of a follow up shot are gone. Plus it is impossible to re-cock one while still in a treestand unless it is really big.

I remember the controversey like this when compounds came on the market.


----------



## GaryD (Sep 22, 2010)

robertyb said:


> A crossbow is to a compound bow what a compound bow is to a recurve bow. How many of you guys that think they should be in a "different class" shoot a compound bow but still want to be able to hunt bow season with the stick and string guys?
> 
> All bows are limited to short range shooting. What does it matter if you shoot a deer within 40 yards with a crossbow instead of a compound or trad bow? The deer is dead either way.
> 
> This is like the people that say "good deer with a bow but would not shoot him with a gun".  The deer is dead EITHER way.


 
Absolutely correct! I remember the same debate about compounds when I was a kid. When I started shooting field archery with my father everyone was shooting recurves. That was thirty-three years ago when I was six. I see three categories in archery: traditional, modern compound, and crossbow. I am an outdoor writer specializing in archery and bowhunting. I was also adamantly against the legalizing of crossbows during the archery season. Being a writer and a former NBEF instructor I felt it necessary to educate myself about crossbows so I could write a brief "how-to" for what I thought would be a bunch of gun hunters flocking into the woods with a weapon and method of hunting they didn't understand.
 During my studies and the last few years of hands on experience I came to realize that more advantages go the modern compound. The crossbow is more unwieldy , generally heavier, and cannot be re-cocked in a tree stand. It truly is a one-shot deal.

 I've had the great privilege of meeting several legendary pioneers of modern bowhunting. I don't think one of them would put down others or look down on them for their choice of archery tools. If you shoot a bow shorter than 30" axle-to-axle, by Pope&Young's definition of a bow, yours doesn't qualify.

Speaking of P&Y, their founder, Glen St. Charles passed away last Sunday. The only tributes I've seen on any forum has been on a crossbow forum. As a bowhunter, I feel quite ashamed.''

Happy Hunt'n!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 22, 2010)

GaryD said:


> Speaking of P&Y, their founder, Glen St. Charles passed away last Sunday. The only tributes I've seen on any forum has been on a crossbow forum. As a bowhunter, I feel quite ashamed.''
> 
> Happy Hunt'n!



It was all over the Trad forum.


----------



## GaryD (Sep 23, 2010)

My bad. Didn't look there... I stand corrected! I have been seriously considering a return to the recurve, or maybe a longbow. Today's bows- my Hoyt included- look less and less like a bow. They keep getting shorter and shorter. It's hard to let go of the level of precision I get from the compound, though. I do miss the quick shooting I could pull of with traditional gear. 

I don't have a problem with crossbows, I quite enjoy mine. As for bow hunting, I personally feel like drawing on game was the most thrilling part. Crossbows being a one shot weapon adds its own pressure. It's all good!!! I wish they did have a crossbow portion to the forum; it'd be another place I could hang out.

Thanks, T.P.!
Happy Hunt'n all!

Pray I fill my gator tag this weekend! It's my second tag since they started a gator season. I filled the first in only two hours a few years back.


----------



## Mcgaughey5 (Sep 23, 2010)

whitworth said:


> it can get, so don't expect any drastic rule changes.



What do you mean?  There is already one on every tree!


----------



## EAVAngler (Jan 31, 2011)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> You people are too funny. Let me try to break it down a little for the ........ones that are missing the point. This discussion is based on skill not seasons!!!



To add to this I just got my first compound bow this past month. I shot it for the first time ever this weekend. I was putting arrows in the dead center of my block @20 yards. I still wobble pretty bad with a crossbow.

So in terms of skill, if I can take something I've never really shot before and hit that well out of the gate and still have issues with the crossbow that i shot all season... well...

Crossbows are not balanced, they are heavy, and they are loud. I say the advantage to them is you can get in the field with less "stuff" than with a compound. 

For example, I spent $350 on my crossbow and never had to spend another dime. My compound was $499, then I had to but a rest, and a sight, and a quiver, and a dozen arrows, etc and I was in for $1k by the time it was over.


----------



## MCNASTY (Jan 31, 2011)

I think that all bowhunters should be applauded for their skill and risk of the challenge. 
If I had it my way Id take rifle season totally out of deer hunting because its more opportunistic than bowhunting and Im really tired of my brother rubbing my face in whats on his wall eventhough he's never scouted an hour in his life. Bowhunting is a decision as a hunter to better him/her-self to be a better hunter. More scouting, preparation, and set-up decisions have to be made. But does that mean a rifle hunter didnt kill a deer legal if he shot him at 5000 yards? NO. Same goes for this. Does it take more skill to kill a deer with a  compound than a crossbow? Yea I think so. Target practice is a must and the prepartion adding the equipment is another reason its tougher, tuning and making everything right in repetition to make a shot. Crossbows are still bowhunting though. I do have an opinion on the record book showing though if the world record P&Y is killed by a crossbow.....put the symbol out beside it......if it was a recurve maybe put 5 golden stars out beside it bc thats the ultimate hunting tool in deer hunting. Compounds, recurve, crossbow= BOWHUNTING......stick and string no bullets allowed.  If your a bowhunter your my brother


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 31, 2011)

EAVAngler said:


> My compound was $499, then I had to but a rest, and a sight, and a quiver, and a dozen arrows, etc and I was in for $1k by the time it was over.


 

You got off easy!  My bows end up closer to $1500 by the time I'm done with 'em...


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Feb 1, 2011)

EAVAngler said:


> To add to this I just got my first compound bow this past month. I shot it for the first time ever this weekend. I was putting arrows in the dead center of my block @20 yards. I still wobble pretty bad with a crossbow.
> 
> So in terms of skill, if I can take something I've never really shot before and hit that well out of the gate and still have issues with the crossbow that i shot all season... well...
> 
> ...




If a compound is so easy, let me know when you kill your first 3 deer with it. I can promise you there is a BIG diffrence in shooting a block at 20 yards and shooting a P&Y at 15.

And to an ealier post that said  that both had the same range.....I  have to call bull !! I have a friend that consistantly takes animals out to 70 yards with his AR mounted CB. Try that with a compound and let me know how it works out for ya.


----------



## crazyjigr (Feb 1, 2011)

Let's hope the rule makers never focus on a discussion like this at their round table. We already let them implement enough rules and regulations on hunters and fishermen. IMO if it propels a cutting surface on a shaft a skill is required for the reward we are after no matter what mechanical advantage we use. The choice should be individual and never be choices made for us.
The idea of separate seasons is a terrible one.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Feb 1, 2011)

IMO they are 2 totally different weapons, not even close to being the same.   If a crossbow is so difficult then why are none at 3D shoots.   Would you 3D shooters still think it was the same and not complain as long as it meet the speed requirements???  I wouldn't to spend my money and shoot against one (if the person can really shoot)  So i SAY no they are NOT the same


----------



## PineThirty (Feb 1, 2011)

Im just going to say whats on my mind here. I for one do not think hunting with a compound and a crossbow Is the same thing. 

I think hunting with a crossbow Is just a way for grown men who dont feel like taking the time to practice shooting a compound to hit the woods alittle early. I think only child, women, and disabled hunters should be able to use crossbows. Anyone that Is fully capable of draw at least a 40lbs bow should have to use a bow during archery season. If you still dont want to use a crossbow then wait till gun season to use a crossbow.

As far as range being the same on both weapons absolutly not. Just the other day I watch Craig Morgan shoot a Antelope at 90 yards with a crossbow! 90 freaking yard! If you honestly think that you think you can shoot that good with a bow you are terrible mistaken. Im not saying people should not be able to use crossbows at all. Thats fine If you want to use one, but I dont think Its right for people to use them just looking for a easy way to hit the woods earlier! So make then wait till rifle season usless there In the situation as I stated above!


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2011)

southernyotekiller said:


> Im just going to say whats on my mind here. I for one do not think hunting with a compound and a crossbow Is the same thing.
> 
> I think hunting with a crossbow Is just a way for grown men who dont feel like taking the time to practice shooting a compound to hit the woods alittle early. I think only child, women, and disabled hunters should be able to use crossbows. Anyone that Is fully capable of draw at least a 40lbs bow should have to use a bow during archery season. If you still dont want to use a crossbow then wait till gun season to use a crossbow.
> 
> As far as range being the same on both weapons absolutly not. Just the other day I watch Craig Morgan shoot a Antelope at 90 yards with a crossbow! 90 freaking yard! If you honestly think that you think you can shoot that good with a bow you are terrible mistaken. Im not saying people should not be able to use crossbows at all. Thats fine If you want to use one, but I dont think Its right for people to use them just looking for a easy way to hit the woods earlier! So make then wait till rifle season usless there In the situation as I stated above!





35 years ago the same argument was being made by recurve and long bow shooters. That compound bows were not true archery equipment and should be kept to firearm season. This whole thread is truly comical.


----------



## PineThirty (Feb 1, 2011)

That may be very true, but even that Is not the same concept. I have alot of respect for recurve and long bow hunters. The point Im trying to make Is people that crossbow hunt when they are fully capable of shooting a compound, long, or recurve only want one think!

*LESS WORK AND MORE REWARD*!





Paymaster said:


> 35 years ago the same argument was being made by recurve and long bow shooters. That compound bows were not true archery equipment and should be kept to firearm season. This whole thread is truly comical.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Feb 1, 2011)

southernyotekiller said:


> That may be very true, but even that Is not the same concept. I have alot of respect for recurve and long bow hunters. The point Im trying to make Is people that crossbow hunt when they are fully capable of shooting a compound, long, or recurve only want one think!
> 
> *LESS WORK AND MORE REWARD*!




Really! The man you are talking to has forgotten more about deer hunting than you will ever know! You really can tell that deer season is officially over.


----------



## EAVAngler (Feb 3, 2011)

southernyotekiller said:


> *LESS WORK AND MORE REWARD*!



I guess I'll just keep being lazy then. Never mind I wore the servings out on my string last summer practicing with my crossbow to be ready.

I've already read all the threads on this forum on this topic and I get it, it's not going to change. 

If it were so easy my first deer would have been a wall hanger. Too bad he was 25 yards away and I was sitting on the ground so he saw me clear as day raise up and jumped right as I shot. Clean miss. Found the arrow about 10 yards behind him almost buried at a very shallow angle.

Of course it isn't the same thing as hunting with a compound. If it was, it would be a compound. The point of archery hunting isn't the weapon per se. It's a personal way of killing a deer. You and it, right on top of each other. You praying it doesn't see or wind you before you can either shoulder the crossbow or draw the compound. Unless of course you're 30 ft up a tree. All the fundamentals are the same. It's the last 30 seconds or so that's the difference and I don't understand why that 30 seconds divides all of you so much.

I've shot both a compound and a crossbow. It is about the same amount of movement, esp like me, sitting on a stool on the ground. I'm not sitting there with my crossbow on a rest like I was at a shooting range waiting for something to walk by. It's in my hands across my lap. I shoot it off hand most of the time also. It isn't near as accurate as my compound like that.

As I said before, I recently bought my first compound. Is it because I feel less of a man or lazy because of my crossbow? No way. In fact I'm wanting to upgrade my crossbow this year. Is it that I wanted more of a challenge? Nope, I've had plenty of challenge with my archery experience as it is. I've been busted by more does than I could shoot. This last season, my first, I was empty handed because of that. Do I think there is some extra elegance in a compound that isn't there in a crossbow? Sure, it feels smoother and is way quieter.

I'm not old, I'm 28. I'm not physically disabled in anyway. I can draw my 60lb bow just fine thanks. Each has their place in the world is all. I know the response to that is "not in archery season they don't!" Whatever. By the way, it's archery season, not bow season. And yes, by all definitions a crossbow is archery equipment. What I don't get is the number of people that make wild assumptions about crossbows and the hunters that use them that admittedly never have tried to hunt with one. I'm not saying all of you are like that, but doing the thread searches that's a sizeable (vocal) majority. I even read a thread that flat out called me unethical. Talk about welcome to the fold of deer hunters.

That's all I can say about this. You all can have your "bow hunting" fraternity and Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and moan about things being different with these "lazy" crossbow hunters flooding your woods. I'm going to go enjoy hunting, with both pieces of archery equipment, next year.

Out.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 3, 2011)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> People like you are exactly the reason that make these internet forums horrible. I simply asked a legitemate question and you fire off on some absurd tantrum. I simply asked if anyone agreed with me on a topic. The end I refuse to have a battle of whits with an unarmed person.
> 
> Now....with that out of the way......by different catgory I mean not in the same ballpark. In the sense that I am referring to, I think compound and tradtional are the same. Again, in this sense. With a bow, traditional or compound, you have to wait on the perfect opportunity to draw, anchor, decide, remember, concentrate, control, align, and sure there are a few more steps I left out, before you take your shot. With a crossbow you put the crosshairs where you want and pull the trigger. Much much easier in my book.
> 
> ...



Hehehehe.... Ain't never shot a trad-bow have ya?


----------



## robertyb (Feb 3, 2011)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Most every crossbow hunter I know hunts out of stands with shooting rails and camo material wrapped around them.* Try that with any type of vertical bow.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I use my Mathews Outback out of my Viper stand with camo blind wrapped around it with no problems at all. What is your point with this post?


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 3, 2011)

I say hunt with what's in your heart, and is legal to use.
I choose to hunt, and kill deer with my longbow, because I only need 2 or 3 deer a year, plus I'm a 
glutton for punishment.


----------



## PWalls (Feb 3, 2011)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> I  have to call bull !! I have a friend that consistantly takes animals out to 70 yards with his AR mounted CB. Try that with a compound and let me know how it works out for ya.



I would say your friend is unethical for taking shots that long. There is way too much to go wrong at that yardage. That applies to crossbow or compound in my opinion.


----------



## JWilson (Feb 3, 2011)

This is funny to me. I can shoot a  compound bow but in the last few years i have been using a crossbow does that make me lazy?


----------



## fourwinds (Feb 3, 2011)

southernyotekiller said:


> That may be very true, but even that Is not the same concept. I have alot of respect for recurve and long bow hunters. The point Im trying to make Is people that crossbow hunt when they are fully capable of shooting a compound, long, or recurve only want one think!
> 
> *LESS WORK AND MORE REWARD*!



Following your logic, one could argue that you shoot a compound bow because you want to have more reward with less work. If you shot a trad bow you'd have to practice more and become a better hunter to put yourself into situations where you'd be able to take a shot. By your logic, that'd make you a lazy hunter as well. Maybe not as lazy as a crossbow hunter, but lazy nonetheless. Granted, that is just following your train of thought. Realistically, I know there are other forces that drive you to shoot a compound bow. Maybe, there are other forces at work besides laziness that make people want to shoot a crossbow.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Feb 3, 2011)

JWilson said:


> This is funny to me. I can shoot a  compound bow but in the last few years i have been using a crossbow does that make me lazy?



Not in my opinon, but truthfully is it the same??


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Feb 3, 2011)

fourwinds said:


> Following your logic, one could argue that you shoot a compound bow because you want to have more reward with less work. If you shot a trad bow you'd have to practice more and become a better hunter to put yourself into situations where you'd be able to take a shot. By your logic, that'd make you a lazy hunter as well. Maybe not as lazy as a crossbow hunter, but lazy nonetheless. Granted, that is just following your train of thought. Realistically, I know there are other forces that drive you to shoot a compound bow. Maybe, there are other forces at work besides laziness that make people want to shoot a crossbow.




Disagree....practicing makes you a better shot, not a better hunter. You can pracice shooting all day, everyday and can still not know where to hang your stand, where the bedding areas are, be mindful of the wind....etc.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Feb 3, 2011)

PWalls said:


> I would say your friend is unethical for taking shots that long. There is way too much to go wrong at that yardage. That applies to crossbow or compound in my opinion.





agreed but that has nothing to do with me...


----------



## fourwinds (Feb 3, 2011)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Disagree....practicing makes you a better shot, not a better hunter. You can pracice shooting all day, everyday and can still not know where to hang your stand, where the bedding areas are, be mindful of the wind....etc.



I don't think you quite understood my comment. I was dividing practice and developing hunting skills into two separate categories. My point was that, given his statement that crossbow hunters are lazy hunters, compared to a traditional bow hunter, the compound bow hunter is a lazy hunter. I was carrying his logic a step further to suggest that, by his logic, he was a lazy hunter because he didn't want to practice long enough to be proficient with a longbow/curve and SEPARATELY he didn't want to learn how to be a better hunter so that he could get his prey within 20 yards. 

These aren't my viewpoints. Just doing a little extrapolation based on southernyotekiller's statements.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Feb 3, 2011)

If you shot a trad bow you'd have to practice more and become a better hunter to put yourself into situations where you'd be able to take a shot.

.....guess that was the sentence that I misunderstood.


----------



## JWilson (Feb 4, 2011)

*you asked*



Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Not in my opinon, but truthfully is it the same??



No they are diffrent but I can tell you they both have their down falls I have killed 10 times more deer with a compound than I have with a crossbow.  I can shoot my compound ( Swith Back XT and PSE X force) out to 60 yards no problem (would never shoot at a deer that far) I can shoot my crossbow out to about the same (Excalbur). I know the compounds are alot quieter and can be reloaded a lot faster. Yes they are a little bit harder to use don't get me wrong. But have you ever shot a crossbow there is no follow up shot because we a know we never miss and have you ever tried to load one 30' up a tree its not an easy task. Every one knows the hardest park is getting the animal  within 30 yards. I hunt public land in the mountians and have killed animals with both the crossbow and the compound so lets stop fighting between  us. But thats just my two cents.


----------



## jag1118 (Mar 9, 2011)

After having 3 shoulder surgery's, I feal that the answer for most would be installing a draw-loc on there compound bow. You have the accuracy and the ease of shooting a compound and the ability to draw the bow with your foot and lock it like a crossbow. It is truly the best of both worlds. Draw it, Lock it, Load it and Forget it.


----------



## MonsterXLR8 (Mar 21, 2011)

I shoot both a Mathews Monster XLR8 and a Barnett Quad AVI and to be honest if i didn`t have this torn rotator cuff i would rather shoot the XLR8 it`s weighs around 8 lbs lighter than the old crossbow.And alot more acc.I guess it`s how well you can shoot, i know guys that can shoot thumb tacks at 40 yards. So lets leave them classed together IMO.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Mar 24, 2011)

They are both bows. I shoot compound bows, but that doesn't mean i'm going to judge anybody, or say they are better than me, or I am better than them, or so on for shooting a cross bow. There are a lot of people that shoot crossbows because they can't shoot a compound bow. And yes I know shooting a cross bow can be a task loading and unloading(when needed). Though in my opinion crossbows do have and advantage when it comes to accuracy. If I were shooting a tournament or hunting I wouldn't want to shoot (against) a guy with crossbow. So yes I would say they should be in different catargories, but i'm not going to say either one is better. They both have different advantages and dissadvantages.


----------



## mgragg61 (Apr 30, 2011)

you people crack me up. i hunt with the longbow and i am sick and tired of those lazy compound hunters killing my deer in my season. however, crossbow hunters are welcome anytime. i have never heard, not one, bad comment about other hunters from a crossbow hunter.


----------



## hikingthehills (May 1, 2011)

mgragg61 said:


> you people crack me up. i hunt with the longbow and i am sick and tired of those lazy compound hunters killing my deer in my season. however, crossbow hunters are welcome anytime. i have never heard, not one, bad comment about other hunters from a crossbow hunter.



Thats cause we are just wanting to get out in the woods and hunt, not trying to 1 up the other guys skills! No need to argue about what we are hunting with we are all out there trying to do the same thing. Just bringing home some meat and enjoying the outdoors. Speaking of which I can't wait till bow season starts already having dreams about hunting!


----------



## mgragg61 (May 1, 2011)

that is precisely the point i was trying to make. we are all out there doing the same thing. trying to enjoy the outdoors and the hunt in the way that makes us happy. we all have that same right. if the crossbow offends someone, maybe they should do something else. divide and conquer is one very effective stratagey to win a battle. i feel sure that the antis will at some point use this argument against us if we dont end this. this is a really stupid argument, use what you like, and allow the next fellow the same courtesy.


----------



## storeman (May 6, 2011)

Who cares. Fling the arrow any way you want, just make sure its dead on target.


----------

